# Just some planes restored



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*My #6 Restore. *

I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:




























I haven't totally figured out my way of doing all of this, so sometimes I try several different ways. To flatten the sole, I start with sandpaper on my table saw top. If it looks like its going to take a lot, I move to the Ryobi sander, then back to finish on the table saw.

To get rid of the rust, I tried vinegar. That works great on some things, but its to inconsistent. Electrolytic seems to work but usually takes over night. I've also used wire brushing and rust and paint stripper to some success.

I filed the frog flat, but usually don't worry about getting it polished, just flat. Sharpen the blade and cap. I give the sides of the bottom, the iron, cap, and adjusting screw a coat of clear lacquer. The tote and knob gets sanded and 3 cotes of shellac.










All screws get a good shot from a fine wire brush.
Here is what it looks like today:














































Note the handle was missing a piece, so I added a piece of wenge. I didn't have a piece of rosewood.

To polish the adjustment screw I chuck it in the drill press. I will usually progress grits from 100, 180, 220, 320, 500, 600, 800, and 2000 to give it a little shine.

I'll go into more details in future articles. I just ordered a sandblaster, so I'll see how that works. I'm working on a #8 I just got off ebay now, but may not get back to it for a while.

Back to working on the drawers for my bench.

dw


----------



## FoxMountainWoods (Apr 25, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My #6 Restore. *
> 
> I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:
> 
> ...


Electrolytic? I tried elbow grease and steel wool on a jointing plane that was my grandfathers… that got rid of some rust but certainly not as shiny as yours! Please explain your electrolytic process - I`m very interested!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My #6 Restore. *
> 
> I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:
> 
> ...


The best advice I can give is google "plane restoration electrolysis". Also see http://lumberjocks.com/David/blog/2396.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My #6 Restore. *
> 
> I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:
> 
> ...


The #6 is the star of my shop; reach for it probably 2nd only to the #7. There are excellent primers on electrolysis (which is what I use). Mine's of a bucket, rebar, and trickle charger; but I'll let SBO (OP) explain his process sans hijack. I prefer it to elbow grease for sure!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *My #6 Restore. *
> 
> I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My #6 Restore. *
> 
> I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:
> 
> ...


I am with Al, the #6 is one of if not my favorite plane. I don't even know why I like it so much, I just do

Great job on the plane. I will suggest one thing, I noticed on both of the planes you posted so far that when you paint them you paint the top ledge where the outside meets the inside. In my opinion it looks better to keep that polished steel to match the outside. That part of the plane didn't originally have japanning either. Its almost impossible to tape that top part off so I paint it but once the paint is dry I just take a razor blade and scrap the paint right off the top. I also sand and polish the top before I paint so that no other work is required after I scrape the paint off with the razor blade. It looks fine black but I think the polished metal on the top really brings it all together.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My #6 Restore. *
> 
> I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:
> 
> ...


So, i made a conscious decision to leave that top edge black, wondering if it was the right choice. First thing this morning i scrapped and buffed it on the #6 to see if your were right. I know youré right about it not being originally black. From now on it'll be the original way. You were right Dan.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My #6 Restore. *
> 
> I found this Stanley #6 in a flee market. I paid a whopping $10 for it. This is my first restore blog, but not my first plane restore. I've learned a little, and need to learn a lot more. So here it was:
> 
> ...


The first couple planes that I repainted I had left the tops black also. I did my 3rd one leaving the top metal and after that I went back to the first two and took the black off… It didn't look bad at all black but it just looks a little better meshed with the steel top.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Millers Falls #18 a prelude to the #6*

So, I wanted a #6 but didn't want to spend much on it. I bid $15 on this Millers Falls on ebay. My thought was to use it until I found a Stanley #6 and resell it, hopefully for a profit from the restore. Well you probably already know I found an even cheaper Stanley #6, but I've had this Millers Falls 18 for a while now. I love this plane. The #6 is to new to know how it compares, but this Millers Falls has found a place in my collection. It just seems to hang very nicely.

So for $15 plus another $15 to ship it, here is what I received.


















So I went through the routine. I flatten the sole, polished the parts, repainted, sanded, re-shellac'ed, sharpened and here you have it.














































To restore the japanning I use Dupli-Color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black spray paint. I've read in several other post that it most closely matches the original finish.

The lever cap was wire brushed and as I typically do, I sanded the rosewood and gave the tote and knob a few coats of shellac.

dw


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Millers Falls #18 a prelude to the #6*
> 
> So, I wanted a #6 but didn't want to spend much on it. I bid $15 on this Millers Falls on ebay. My thought was to use it until I found a Stanley #6 and resell it, hopefully for a profit from the restore. Well you probably already know I found an even cheaper Stanley #6, but I've had this Millers Falls 18 for a while now. I love this plane. The #6 is to new to know how it compares, but this Millers Falls has found a place in my collection. It just seems to hang very nicely.
> 
> ...


Nice restore. Be interested to see what you think of this compared to your #6.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Millers Falls #18 a prelude to the #6*
> 
> So, I wanted a #6 but didn't want to spend much on it. I bid $15 on this Millers Falls on ebay. My thought was to use it until I found a Stanley #6 and resell it, hopefully for a profit from the restore. Well you probably already know I found an even cheaper Stanley #6, but I've had this Millers Falls 18 for a while now. I love this plane. The #6 is to new to know how it compares, but this Millers Falls has found a place in my collection. It just seems to hang very nicely.
> 
> ...


Very well done. I am sure that plane (with a sharp blade) will work just as well as any Stanley plane would with the same blade.

What kind of wire brush do you use on the lever cap? The lever cap is my least favorite part to clean and polish I may try using a wire brush.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Millers Falls #18 a prelude to the #6*
> 
> So, I wanted a #6 but didn't want to spend much on it. I bid $15 on this Millers Falls on ebay. My thought was to use it until I found a Stanley #6 and resell it, hopefully for a profit from the restore. Well you probably already know I found an even cheaper Stanley #6, but I've had this Millers Falls 18 for a while now. I love this plane. The #6 is to new to know how it compares, but this Millers Falls has found a place in my collection. It just seems to hang very nicely.
> 
> ...


I use a fine 6"wire brush on an old 3 hp compressor motor. I switch it out for a course for really bad pieces, but I don't need it very often.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Millers Falls #18 a prelude to the #6*
> 
> So, I wanted a #6 but didn't want to spend much on it. I bid $15 on this Millers Falls on ebay. My thought was to use it until I found a Stanley #6 and resell it, hopefully for a profit from the restore. Well you probably already know I found an even cheaper Stanley #6, but I've had this Millers Falls 18 for a while now. I love this plane. The #6 is to new to know how it compares, but this Millers Falls has found a place in my collection. It just seems to hang very nicely.
> 
> ...


Great restoration. Between you and Dan I am dumbfounded. I think the Miller's Falls is every bit as good or better than the Stanley planes, however I have Stanleys. Have you thought about painting around the logo on the lever cap? I think that would really make it pop. Of course, I am the one suggesting, you are the one doing, so take it for what it's worth!

Again, nice work!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Millers Falls #18 a prelude to the #6*
> 
> So, I wanted a #6 but didn't want to spend much on it. I bid $15 on this Millers Falls on ebay. My thought was to use it until I found a Stanley #6 and resell it, hopefully for a profit from the restore. Well you probably already know I found an even cheaper Stanley #6, but I've had this Millers Falls 18 for a while now. I love this plane. The #6 is to new to know how it compares, but this Millers Falls has found a place in my collection. It just seems to hang very nicely.
> 
> ...


If you look at my latest #8, I did paint around the logo. At some point I will go back and add it to this one.

As for Millers Falls, I plan to eventually put together a set. I love this plane. I actually took both this and the Stanley #6 off the shelf and just planed. I was trying to figure out why I like the Millers Falls better. I don't have a good explanation and no real complaints about my Stanley #6. I just like the Millers Falls.

I follow Dan and WayneC a lot. I found this site interested in restoring. I've been hooked ever since I hit their blogs.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Stanley A5*

I don't have any "before" pictures of this one. It was in pretty rough shape, but cleaned up pretty easy. It works pretty well and I find myself reaching for it more than I anticipated. Someday I'd like to pick up the A4 and A6 as well, but they are a bit pricey and I have several #4's and #6's. It seems Patrick Leach didn't seem to care for these aluminum versions, but this one stays in my collection.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Stanley A5*
> 
> I don't have any "before" pictures of this one. It was in pretty rough shape, but cleaned up pretty easy. It works pretty well and I find myself reaching for it more than I anticipated. Someday I'd like to pick up the A4 and A6 as well, but they are a bit pricey and I have several #4's and #6's. It seems Patrick Leach didn't seem to care for these aluminum versions, but this one stays in my collection.


Nice restore. I am guessing that is pretty light.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Stanley A5*
> 
> I don't have any "before" pictures of this one. It was in pretty rough shape, but cleaned up pretty easy. It works pretty well and I find myself reaching for it more than I anticipated. Someday I'd like to pick up the A4 and A6 as well, but they are a bit pricey and I have several #4's and #6's. It seems Patrick Leach didn't seem to care for these aluminum versions, but this one stays in my collection.


Don,
Here's an A6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-A6-Aluminium-Plane-/171003017731?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d092fa03


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Stanley A5*
> 
> I don't have any "before" pictures of this one. It was in pretty rough shape, but cleaned up pretty easy. It works pretty well and I find myself reaching for it more than I anticipated. Someday I'd like to pick up the A4 and A6 as well, but they are a bit pricey and I have several #4's and #6's. It seems Patrick Leach didn't seem to care for these aluminum versions, but this one stays in my collection.


Thanks Emma, I'll watch it, but they usually go for big bucks.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Stanley A5*
> 
> I don't have any "before" pictures of this one. It was in pretty rough shape, but cleaned up pretty easy. It works pretty well and I find myself reaching for it more than I anticipated. Someday I'd like to pick up the A4 and A6 as well, but they are a bit pricey and I have several #4's and #6's. It seems Patrick Leach didn't seem to care for these aluminum versions, but this one stays in my collection.


When I first seen it I though someone had been up to a little backyard foundry shenanigans until I searched them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*My Stanley #8*

Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.



























































































I setup a temporary booth for the sandblaster. 









And then off to the sandblasting. I used screened play sand. It worked fairly well. I had occasional clogs, but nothing that was too bad. It would be interesting to know if black buety or some other real sandblasting media would work better.
This is the results:



























I then hit it with the wire brush to clean the final tough spots.









This resulted in this

































So now on to painting. Again I use Dupli-color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black. I usually re coat with Gloss about three or four times waiting about 20-25mins between each coat. 
Note: when paint dry's it shrinks some so what you see is not what you get. Make sure your painting on a near level surface as paint will run and sag as it's so thick.
You should also note you cannot re coat if you wait longer than about 1 hour. If it starts to set up the fresh paint will cause the semi dry paint to peel and curl up. If you need to repaint the can says wait 7 days.
I flatten the sole using my typical method of setting sandpaper on the table saw top.
I flatten the frog to make sure it has good contact with the iron.
I had already sharpened it.
I sanded and polished the sides.

This is the final results:

































































Hope it helps
dw


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


very nice work!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Now it's ready to be mailed to me


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Nice work. How did you fix the handle?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


ohh hell ya that came out good … do #8's typically have a corrugated sole?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


@ kenn - checks in the mail 
@chrisstef. Probably should have said #8c huh. There a quite a few 8c's around. 
@dbol - I planned to have a secon 8c blog on how I fixed the handle. As son as time permits


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Nice restoration. Keep up the work.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


I always wondered whether sandblasting would be an acceptable method of cleaning up an old plane.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


It always makes me happy to see a old beautiful handplane get back to life.
Nice job.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Sweet restore !!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Top job Don.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Excellent job!! I'm curious as to why you sandblasted it as opposed to using something like Stripeze?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to try the sandblaster. Sometime the stripeze takes longer on the really tough jappaning.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


wow, I am very, very impressed at how this looks. As someone just starting into addictive plane restoration I am still struggling to get the beautiful results that I see in your restored planes, and some of the others here on LJ's. Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My Stanley #8*
> 
> Well, my sand blaster finally arrived and I managed to find some "shop" time to see how it worked. The plan was to test it out on the Stanley #8 I managed to win off of eBay. I paid about $28 for this, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> ...


Nice work, one of the things i like about sand blasting is i can get out scretchs and most pitting on the cast iron bottoms. It tends to smooth out the cast iron a bit if you turn up the pressure some. But again you need to be careful how much pressure you use. You can make low or hollows if your not careful and dont keep the blast gun moving. But yes this is the best way to remove old jappaning only if you have to. A good way to repaint or japan is to add a small amount of (driveway sealer) which is a tar base as the old jappaning stanley used. Need to mask all screw holes as this stuff makes it hard to insert screws if it get into the holes. Just a few things I have learned along the way..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*The #7*

I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.

The nice thing about woodworking as a hobby, is you can work as inspiration strikes. Yesterday I was working on the drawers for my new (well not so new anymore) workbench, I had them glued up and set off to the side, when I just walked over to the plane rack (here's the plane rack. Note the #7 doesn't look so good.)









and grabbed the #7 to take a look. Inspiration struck and I was off to restore. This plane was actually in pretty good shape. The sole was flat, the blade had a nice hollow bevel, and the rust was very superficial. The jappaning was missing a bit more than I anticipated, so I decided to give it a coat of black after the good cleaning was complete.

The plane is actually worn more the any other plane I've bought. Not worn from abuse, but from use. I could tell it was used by a craftsman who liked his tools and maintained them well. As i said, the blade had a nice 25 degree hollow grind, which I left. The blade was 90 degrees but it has been sharpened many times. Only a fraction of its original glory remains. The handles took minimal sanding. The only spot that took the normal attention was the frog. It may have been flat, but the original machine marks were still very prevalent. I don't try to get this shiny and spotless, but I usually do take out the larger tool marks.

As I was working with this plane, I could envision an elderly gentleman gliding it across the workpiece. He touted a half smile, unwilling to allow the stiff joints of his aging limbs to prevent him from achieving his daily pleasures. His persistence and caring of this piece of equipment will allow me the same pleasures, with the same occasional stiffness and determination.

If only this plane could talk, it would have stories of pain and glory:








Stories of caring then neglect:








And a hope of a return to its former glory:









I've decided not to write through a step by step of this plane, but draw attention to the differences from my previous experiences you can read in this series. Each plane I restore, I learn a little. Not so much about the technical ways of how to perform each step, but of ways to make these planes my personal possessions.










Fir instance as I was sanding the knob and tote for this plane, I was thinking of the finish. When refinishing my rifle stocks, I always use an oil finish, either tung or linseed oil. I decided to try the boiled linseed oil on these. As soon as the oil hit the rosewood, it made the grain pop. I decided at that point, all of my planes will get linseed oil instead of shellac. The other nice thing about the linseed oil is an occasional quick thin coat brings back the luster and after time, gives a nice, built up used look.










Other than that, the rest pretty much was straight forward. I polished the sides, cap, iron, screw, adjusters, and all the misc parts to a reasonable luster, waxed the sole and let it dry over night before putting it back together.


















I then tested it out to make sure the blade was sharp, adjusted the throat (I alway have it open to much, I habit I am trying to break) and hung it back up. The next picture of the plane rack will show a completed #7.










I hope reading this series gives some inspiration, whether it be restoring tools, building boxes or climbing mountains. Not that I want another hearty sole competing against me on my next restore able purchase, but its a small price to pay to know the enjoyment and satisfaction that comes with a project completed and another memory made. I hope someday someone envisions me, gliding this plane across a workpiece, touting a half smile, unwilling to allow the stiff joints of my aging limbs to prevent me from achieving my daily pleasures. My persistence and caring of this piece of equipment will allow him the same pleasures, with the same occasional stiffness and determination!

Today, my life is good. Hope yours is as well.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Welcome to your new favorite plane! I'm enamored by your brass treatment. Favorited, expecting frequent returns 

I've had a chance to read now and I very much enjoyed this post. I, too, am of the opinion that a mirror surfaced frog is a bad plan. I'll knock down coarse machining but want to keep some friction going. I switched from shellac a while back. I now use beeswax+turpentine but I don't really care for the smell. In your honor, I'll use BLO on my #8 that's about to be plopped into the electro tank.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


great job I wish my record planes were black so I could have painted them much easier. Plus they look nice with all the other shiny parts.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


wow you can tell that plane was a great user. look at how little blade you have left. Almost time to get a replacement. Nice restoration.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Planes with short blades tell the best stories


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Well done Don, here is to another 75 to 100 years of use.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Nice read…....pretty plane…..


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, thanks for the preservation post and happy planing…BC


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Beautiful job on that plane.
This beauty will now have a long life infront of it.
I love the close up picture of the adjusting screw.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Keep it looking good the next generation.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


By the way, looking at the way you hang your planes, are they just resting in the groove of the knob? Living in the land of the big earthquake, I always have to really hang something well, especially if it is heavy and expensive.

And then after writing that, I walked out into the shop and looked crtically at my #4 Veritas hanging on a pegboard….....and put it back at the back of the bench, which is against the wall, where I usually keep the #4…...(-:

Anyway, curious about your plane rack…........(-:


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


they are just hanging. They're in upstate NY and the barn is built on solid ledge. If it moves that much, it probably wouldn't matter if they were bolted to the wall.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


OK, OK, OK…........maybe not immune to an earthquake, but if the planes fall….....does anything else matter?

Actually, I don't think my plane would have fallen from a good sized earthquake, even though hung on the pegboard….....

It's just that the planes are so important…...............(-:

Hey, thanks again for a great blog…......

.......do you mind if I copy your rack?

Alaska Jim


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


copy away. They say imitation is the greatest form of flattery. I look at other projects to get ideas and post mine hoping to do the same.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


Don I can tell that this #7 is special to you. And I like that you appreciate the history that this plane has.

I'd like to think that tools have memories, and that those memories help their new owners be better woodworkers.

My own #7 is special to me also, mostly because it's "evolved" as my woodworking skills have increased. At first, I only did a marginal rehab. Then, I noticed that the frog was a bit convex so I replaced it. As I grew more confident in my woodworking, I took a stab at crafting a beaver tail to replace the one that broke off long ago. My fix broke so I replaced the knob and tote with new ones. I even tried Lee Valley and Lie Nielsen blades, but they were too thick and I wasn't going to file the mouth of my friend.

I can only guess at the tales its previous lives could tell, but our journey together has made it one of my favorite tools to use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The #7*
> 
> I've been searching for a #7 for a while now. I finally stumbled onto one in and antique shop that was within my acceptable price range. My wife and I was riding the bike through southern Vermont and stopped at this small shop. I wound up walking away with a nice #3 and a #7. How great is it to combine two pleasurable pass-times in one afternoon.
> 
> ...


thanks Brad. If you read my recent review on my new hock blade, you know I'm not a fan of replacing the irons unless they are completely worn out. As you can probably see, the iron on this old girl has had a few sharpening in her past.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Solar Mfg Co #3*

Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.


















The real reason I wanted it was it looked exactly like a Stanley, it was a #3 (i've got 3 now) and the blade was thicker than everything I have now.









The frog is exactly like my broken #3. It fits perfect with one exception, the adjustment screw is right handed. The adjustment screw is also steel and not brass. It doesn't have a lateral adjustment lever. If it wasn't for the right handed screw I'd think about switching.

The lever cap is painted black. It also doesn't have a spring on the back. There is no marking on the bed other than made in the us.

I just thought it was different. I'm sure it will work just like a stanley. I'll clean it up and add it to the collection.

I decided to clean it up and see how it would come out. The handles were not rosewood, probably beech,










After sanding I gave them a coat of walnut stain to darken them a little. Then the typical BLO coat or three.

and the screw holding the handles where just regular tapered screws, not the Stanley type brass nuts.

Above I said the iron adjustment knob was steel. It wasn't, it looked like brass, but didn't come out as bright as a typical Stanley would have.

The cap was painted black. I planned to leave it unpainted but didn't like the way it looked. For some reason the red can of paint jumped out at me, so that's what it got.

It still came out fairly nice. It seems to work well.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Solar Mfg Co #3*
> 
> Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.
> 
> ...


Ive heard of Solar Mfg co, seen then come up once in a while on ebay but more frequently around Ma since they were made in Worcester MA up to the 70's, mainly knock off of others! yours look pretty good!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Solar Mfg Co #3*
> 
> Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good usable little plane. #3's get extra points for being cute. : ^ )


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Solar Mfg Co #3*
> 
> Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you hollow grind or not, but be careful about the angle on that plane. The increased angle that thickens the tip of the blade really makes a difference when you sharpen I just about ended up with a bevel of 20 degrees because of that.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Solar Mfg Co #3*
> 
> Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.
> 
> ...


It's got a fat tapered iron, if I'm seeing correctly. I would have ran with it, too, having never heard of it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Solar Mfg Co #3*
> 
> Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.
> 
> ...


Good info. I'll watch for that. Also I noticed when I tried to put the blade in my 5 1/4 the screw on the chip break is no longer long enough with the thicker blade. When you order a hock or similar blade, do you need to order a replacement screw as well?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Solar Mfg Co #3*
> 
> Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.
> 
> ...


no. The screw really becomes an issue on the chip-breaker. When you run into issues is when the lever adjuster can't reach through the blade (due to thickness) and seat in the chipbreaker. Rob Cosman sells a blade and chipbreaker set that rectifies this (but I would just buy a blade the matches thickness)


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Solar Mfg Co #3*
> 
> Interesting story to tell. I was headed out this afternoon to run some errands. We stopped at an antique mall that we stop at a lot. Several of the vendors have some nice tools, but they are typically very pricey. Today I found this plane for $12, it was marked Solar Mfg Co. on the blade and that was the only marking. I can't find any information on it. Its a little unusual to find a #3 like this. Something about this plane told me to take it home.
> 
> ...


That Iron looks like a siegley.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Its a 4 1/2*

Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.

Hand planes are a perfect combination of usability, collectability, and rehabability. I never know what I'll find, or what will need to be done to restore. It can range from a simple cleanup like this 4 1/2 to a total rehab, like some of the previous planes I've blogged about. I bought this Stanley 4 1/2 to use. I bid on several on ebay before wining this one, unlike many of the 4's, 5's and 6's, most of these are already cleaned up and go for a higher price than I want to pay. I'm finding a similar situation in trying to find a #2. I'm not sure a #1 can be found in poor condition. I will keep up the hunt.










I usually look for the crappiest, dirtiest, worst condition I can find. Nursing it back to the health is half the fun. I think this next 5 1/4 was one of the worst and wound up being in the best shape. These two are in the same class. Looked really bad, but was just really dirty. Broken totes, missing knobs, even a broken frog won't deter me.










Cleaned up it looked like this:










But back to the 4 1 /2. This looked pretty dirty, so i was not sure if the japanning needed work. Just like the 5 1/4, I was pleasantly surprised to see it was almost 100%. All it needed was a good cleaning. So if you've follow my previous restore blogs in this series, you've seen some of my other restores and often different ways of doing what needs to be done.

First I take the plane all apart. The only thing left together is the lateral adjustment lever. Trying to remove this can wind up with a broken frog pretty quick. As I can not always finish a plane in a single shop session, I have a plastic container to hold the parts. After the first or second time fishing around for screws or parts, now everything goes into the plastic tray.

Next I clean the base. I typically use WD40 to clean it up. At this point I'll decide what I am going to do with the japanning. If the plane needs painting, I'll need to strip it. I like the sandblasting method the best, but I also use rust remover (still haven't found evaporust) and electrolysis. The #4 1/2 didn't need anything painted, so it got a coat of Fluid Film.









I wire wheel all the small parts, the chip beaker and the blade.

I also polish the chip breaker at the tip. This may need sanding if its bad enough. Sand it up to 500 or 600. Even higher wouldn't hurt. Then hit it with the polishing wheel.









The brass adjuster gets chucked in my drill press. It has already been wire brushed as much as I can. I buy the finest wire brush I can get (by finest I mean not course, not expensive). Don't chuck it to tight or the chuck will mar the finish. You can also wrap a cloth or tape around it to protect it. I start with 220 sandpaper. Run it up to 500 to polish it

I flatten the sole. I typically do this with some sandpaper on the table saw top. If it looks really bad, I'll take it over to the belt sander to get it close enough to work by hand.

I wire brush the sides of the base. Depending on the finish, I may sand it, again starting with 220, 320, 500.

The tote needs to be sanded by hand. I start with 120 or 150 and work my way up to 500. On this 4 1/2, I also hit it with the polishing wheel.

For the knob i have a small bolt that will fit through the hole in most knobs. I use a washer and tighten the nut. Then I chuck it in the drill press spin it, and sand it, again starting at about 120 or 150 and work my way up to 500. On this 4 1/2, I also hit it with the polishing wheel.

For both the knob and tote I then use steel wool and add a coat of BLO (boiled linseed oil) Rub vigerously with the steel wool, the wipe most of the oil with a rag. Wait a short while and add another coat. (You can also wet sand it in instead of the steel wool. Another coat in a day or two, and then a third a few days later should finish it nice.

Sharpen the blade. I haven't worked out the besty approach. It really depends on how much it need to be ground. If you don't have a method, I'd say the scary sharp technique is the best place to start.




























Then make some shavings.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a good one there. Type 11?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


Nice restore, Don W.


----------



## venicewoodworker (Mar 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


Nice…..BTW Lee Valley carries Evaporust. That is where I picked mine up.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


great work I like the 4-1/2 the most, I wish I could find a #5-1/2 in the same year I love that shape for some reason.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


I love the last photo. The users perspective.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


@venicewoodworker, Evapo-Rust is carried by Tractor Supply both on-line and in local stores in the 128 fl. oz. size for $19.99. I just bought another gallon from my local TSC.

@Don W, Great work and thread. If you ever have or come across for sale a 4 1/2, 5 1/2 or 8 (as found needing restoration or restored by you or others), PM me. I am in the market for these reasonably.

Regards,

DG


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


Looks like you done good. Nothing like a successful resurrection. *Congrats*. AutoZone carries EvapoRust as well as Ace Hardware in my area. Great stuff. I rehab some too. For the japanning, I use Pontypool Asphaltum. Expensive but it's the real deal. I also almost always retire the Stanley blade and replace it with an aftermarket blade. L-N, Hock, Ray Iles or Veritas they're all good. I prefer the Clifton Stay-Set chipbreaker but it isn't necessary if the original can be tuned. It just makes it easier to touch up the blade.

Again, nice job.

always,
J.C.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Its a 4 1/2*
> 
> Today, when I buy tools it will usually be for one of two reasons. The first is the obvious. I need the tool to perform a function. The second reason, not quite as understandable, I like to rehab tools. I relate it to someone stopping after running over a squirrel, and nursing it back to health. I have a need to nurse some of these tool back to health.
> 
> ...


Don, nice restoration on the 4 1/2. I'm in the process of restoring one (4 1/2) now. Mine was in fair shape to start with, just a lot of ******************** and grime and a little rust. The blade and chip breaker were a different story. The blade was bent and both were rusted and pitted so bad that they were not salvagable (IMO the Ebay seller badly misrepresented the condition of this plane). I've got a new Veritas blade and chip breaker on the way. I hope that mine turns out as good as yours.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Another #6, its the worst one yet.*

So, I decided to try to restore this Stanley #6 I picked up at a flee market.










This was in the worst condition of anything I've restored yet, but I figured I'd give it a go. It's my third Stanley #6, but it was the challenge calling my name.

First I tried to remove the broken screw on the front knob. I tried an easy out and wound up with a broken easy out in the riser as well. Plan B, which was now being devised was to grind off the riser, and braze a bolt on in its place. With the help of a good welder, that seemed to be successful. Lucky for me, my daughters other half happens to be a really good welder. He fixed it up nicely.

Since the knob was missing, and i didn't have any rosewood, I decided to make a new knob on my new lathe and a now tote, both out of wenge. Why wenge, well I happened to have some, I think its cool to say they were made out of "wenge" and they look good.










Next I made the knob. I did't take pictures of this but followed the same process as my previous knob building blog.

For the next part I made this my first test of evapo-rust. I must say it passed with flying colors. I also tried the new rustoleum hammer paint. I was pretty impressed with that as well, although it didn't seem a lot different than the Dupli-color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black I usually use. May recommendation, use the one easiest to find. They both seem to work great.

Next it was the normal, flatten the frog, clean up the iron, sharpen, clean up the cap iron, etc. You will note I need a lever cap. That will be the final step. I don't have an extra. There are a few on ebay, but they run $7 and up. Add shipping and thats 50% more than I paid for the last 2 #6 planes. I'll find one at some point, either on a parts plane or by trading for something I already have. Like I said, this is my 3rd #6 (not counting the Millers Falls #18) so I can afford to be patient.

You will also notice the front screw is steel and not brass. Again, it was what I had that fit. This will be a user, so color is not a big issue. Would you have noticed had I not called it out? I doubt I would.




























Notice some serious pitting on the blade and cap. Luckily this didn't extend all the way to the tip, so the sharpened end came out ok. It sharpened without any pitted areas on the cutting end.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another #6, its the worst one yet.*
> 
> So, I decided to try to restore this Stanley #6 I picked up at a flee market.
> 
> ...


Don, great restoration, im sure that one was close to the dump at some point!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

donwilwol said:


> *Another #6, its the worst one yet.*
> 
> So, I decided to try to restore this Stanley #6 I picked up at a flee market.
> 
> ...


Nice job.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another #6, its the worst one yet.*
> 
> So, I decided to try to restore this Stanley #6 I picked up at a flee market.
> 
> ...


Great restore, DonW.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Another #6, its the worst one yet.*
> 
> So, I decided to try to restore this Stanley #6 I picked up at a flee market.
> 
> ...


Nice work Don. I am like you, I tend to enjoy the challenge of restoring a tool thats in bad shape.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Another #6, its the worst one yet.*
> 
> So, I decided to try to restore this Stanley #6 I picked up at a flee market.
> 
> ...


Nice Work !!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*The #4 FrankenPlane*

My Dad always kept a well used military rifle with a cheap scope sighted in and stuck away in the gun cabinet. Every year one of the neighbors, or neighbors kids would stop by wanting to borrow a deer rifle. Not wanting to let out one of his "good" deer rifles, he would gladly hand over the dully worn but fully functional piece put together for just that occasion.

Well, just in case somebody stops by my shop and want to borrow a #4 smoother, I thought I'd put together a plane for just this occasions. (it never really happens but it could you know). As with firearms, you can never have to many and you never ever let a good one out of your shop.

Off to the parts bin to find the right pieces to go together. I'm not sure where any of these parts came from, but I'm sure it was a parts plane here and there I picked up, maybe for a particular part, or maybe just because it was cheap.

The surprise to me was how well it works. I've shown here the shavings from a white oak piece I've used to make a plane body. I might not be able to lone this out after all.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The #4 FrankenPlane*
> 
> My Dad always kept a well used military rifle with a cheap scope sighted in and stuck away in the gun cabinet. Every year one of the neighbors, or neighbors kids would stop by wanting to borrow a deer rifle. Not wanting to let out one of his "good" deer rifles, he would gladly hand over the dully worn but fully functional piece put together for just that occasion.
> 
> ...


I, too, HATE like the dickens to loan my good tools! I would much rather do the work for them than let them borry my tools. NOBODY and I mean NOBODY takes care of my tools the way I do. I will say that there may be an exception with Lumberjocks! I have spent too much time and money invested in my tools to let "half assed" people ruin it for me! Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The #4 FrankenPlane*
> 
> My Dad always kept a well used military rifle with a cheap scope sighted in and stuck away in the gun cabinet. Every year one of the neighbors, or neighbors kids would stop by wanting to borrow a deer rifle. Not wanting to let out one of his "good" deer rifles, he would gladly hand over the dully worn but fully functional piece put together for just that occasion.
> 
> ...


Someone may ask me to borrow a tool someday but I am pretty sure they wont ask to borrow my planes. I don't think anyone I know has ever used one or would know how to use one so I doubt they would want to borrow.

This would be a good plane to keep on hand for odd jobs and misc work. I have a few planes like this that I tuned and sharpened and I often use them for things so that I can keep my really nice planes fresh for more important work.

Looks like you did a good job on the blade. Nice shavings.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The #4 FrankenPlane*
> 
> My Dad always kept a well used military rifle with a cheap scope sighted in and stuck away in the gun cabinet. Every year one of the neighbors, or neighbors kids would stop by wanting to borrow a deer rifle. Not wanting to let out one of his "good" deer rifles, he would gladly hand over the dully worn but fully functional piece put together for just that occasion.
> 
> ...


You made a fine plane there.
I am happy to finally meet some one like me!
I have two of many tools (especially powertools), mine and the once that goes out with the naighbour, the once that are mine, stays mine, and for my hands only. Many laugh at me that I buy extra tools for lending out, but I like to be kind and then I can take super care of my tools so it is a sweet deal I think.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *The #4 FrankenPlane*
> 
> My Dad always kept a well used military rifle with a cheap scope sighted in and stuck away in the gun cabinet. Every year one of the neighbors, or neighbors kids would stop by wanting to borrow a deer rifle. Not wanting to let out one of his "good" deer rifles, he would gladly hand over the dully worn but fully functional piece put together for just that occasion.
> 
> ...


This goes to show, you don't have to spend tons of money to have a good tool. Looks like another diamond carved out of the rough.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Scrub and Jack back to service*

I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.



















I haven't repainted the Stanley #40 yet. I'm not sure if I will or not. What you see in the picture that looks like rust is just the fluid film. I'm not sure why the picture make it a "rusty" color.

Here are the before pictures.









After getting the plane I just gave it a quick cleanup and sharpening to give it a test run. I've never used a scrub before. I was pretty impressed with its ability to remove wood quickly.










Basically all I did was refinish the wood as I normally do, using BLO as a finish, give the rest a good wire brushing and put it back together all cleaned and oiled. Unlike a bench plane, the #40 typically has painted sides. This didn't have much left, but for now I am not repainting.

















The #S5 was an added bonus for me. Not that I needed another #5, but I don't have an S#. Stanley made an S4 and an S5. If you haven't seen the S5, here is what Patrick Gore has to say about them:

"Offered as indestructable planes, Stanley made these planes for heavy duty abuse. They advertised them as being useful for shops that had concrete floors. If I were in Stanley's marketing department, back when the planes were offered, I would have added that the planes were also designed for those workdudes prone to losing their temper, where the planes can withstand their being slammed to the ground during a fit of rage, like after you smash your thumb with a hammer or something like that.

These planes beg abuse, and have a pressed or forged steel bottom. The steel is bent to form a U-shape. A piece forward of the mouth and rear of the mouth are riveted to the steel bottom. The lever cap and frog are made of malleable iron (the normal bench planes have their bottom casting made of gray iron), with the frog's casting having a noticeably coarser texture than those provided on the Bailey line."

Here are the before pictures:


















I pretty much did a normal restore here is my normal restore blog but here are the highlights for the S5.

The japanning was so far gone i just soaked it in Evapo-rust overnight, then added a little paint remover. There wasn't much to remove, so it didn't take a lot of effort. Finished the clean up and painted it several coats of the engine enamel. Knob and tote got the same treatment as above.

The original cap had the background on the logo painted red, so I redid that, sharpened it, and put it back together.



















Its got a few pitted spots on the side walls, but all-in-all it came out pretty reasonable. Its found a spot in my cabinet (which is already running out of room).

Thanks for stopping by and I hope you found some interesting tidbits to make it worth your time.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


As usual Don, great job. I am not familiar with the S planes, but it looks cool. Amazing transformation. I would like to hear more about the repaint of Stanley logo process. Well done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


Shane, to repaint the logo I just mask off the outside, spray it and let it dry. Then take a sanding block with 220 grit paper and sand over the letters, you can hit it with 500 grit after as well if you wish. I did on this plane. I have also scraped the letters as well. Either way works, but you wind up sanding usually after scraping, so its just one less step (although a bit longer). Use a hard block and be careful not to use a lot of pressure so you only hit the higher letters and not anything low.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, that is how I was thinking it was done. I have a few I would lke to do that to.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


Don, you are a restoration wizard!! Harry Potter has got nothing on you. Do you use a wand or are you good enough to just wing it? lol


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


Great Job!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


Amazing restoration Don. I'm really impressed. I never would have thought that S5 would come up like that. Well done sir.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


Great work !


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


I think the #40 is fine like it is… However if you do decide to go back and repaint I would only paint the inside. I cant imagine repainting the whole body. I just don't think a fresh paint job over the whole body would do it any justice.

The S5 looks really nice.. I wish I would have bid another dollar!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


Just to be fair Dan, it would have taken $2 more, and I'm glad you didn't 

The paint on the outside is gone. There were only a few specks here and there so I wire brushed them off. I'm just afraid of rust because its bare metal. For now, I'm leaving it. If it becomes a maintenance issue, I'll probably paint it to look original.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Scrub and Jack back to service*
> 
> I've been looking at the #40 Stanley for a while. When I saw a couple of planes on Ebay that needed some TLC and seemed to be a reasonable price, I pulled the trigger. They came as a lot, along with a very nice 220 block.
> 
> ...


You have done a great work on these planes especially the big boy is a amazing transformation.
Now they will get life again so I have a big smile here since that always makes me happy to see.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*

After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.




























After a long time trying, I finally scored some additional cutters for the 45. I bid on a lot, and got beat a lot. But finally I prevailed and these showed up in the mail.










Next was the longer rods. I recently won a set and they should be on their way here, so it was time to figure out how to keep this stuff together. Time to make a box to keep it all in.

I decided to use some self-cut popular I already had. I wanted hand cut dovetails and a raised panel top. Here what I came up with.

I marked out the dovetails. I still haven't made a dovetail template yet, so the marking was done with a sliding t bevel. A standard 14 degrees. It also gave me a chance to use my restored disston 70. and my marking guige I made several years ago. I've had a wing bolt on my list of things to pick up ever since I made it. I always forget!




























Clean 'em up with one of my restored chisels. I don't know the make of this chisel. There is some really bad pitting in one spot, and that spot happens to be where the name is.



















Mark the tails from the Pins. I know its better to use a marking knife, and I made a couple to use, but my eye sight isn't what it used to be, so I keep the pencil sharp.










I also always mark the waste. There is nothing more annoying then cutting the wrong side of the line because you got confused what was waste and what was not. Yes…I get confused easily and often distracted (shiny objects do that) so, pencil it in.










Now break out the #3 to smooth up the sides before putting it together.










Glue it up.










I usually cut my raised panels on a shaper, but my shaper needs a little work, and I haven't decided if I'm going to set it up in the new shop or just buy some raised panel bits for the router. So off to the table saw to create a raised panel for the top.

I decided to go with a butternut raised panel. First because I had a scrap piece almost the perfect size, and second, I love butternut. Almost the same deal with the skirt. I made them out of red oak because I had a few pieces just laying around.

Next the frame for the toip was cut with my new miter saw. This will be the first time actually using it for something real. I must say, I like it.

I wanted to darken and highlight this, but just a little, so I gave it a coat of BLO, then a coat of Walnut Danish oil. I'll give it a few more coats of BLO.























































I plan to make another small try for inside the box, but want to wait until the other set of rods gets here. I want to make sure there is room so I don't have to remove them to put the plane in the box.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


You made a really ncie job of that Don. Isn't it great to use tools that you've brought back to life? Now you've got no excuse of loosing any of the bits. )


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. I was thinking of listing all the tools that went into making this box. I'm pretty most of them were restores.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Serious Gallot Index on this one!! Great stuff, Don!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Excellent job, Don! Ten times better than the original box that would have come with the plane. I hope you enjoy using it-I don't break my 45 out enough, but it's such a fun plane to use.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Beautiful job Don, about the raise panel bits, why not get a raise panel plane???
Or even better with the load you got recently you can probably modified one
to raise panel.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Great job and write up Don. Sounds like a good score and no doubt they have a great new home.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, a raise panel plane. Its been on my list for a while. I've also thought about making one, but I need to see one to be able to make it. I guess I still have some "power tool" guy in me as well, so my natural instinct was to go the way I know.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Nice box, Don. I still have to get off my butt and make one for my 45.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Love it, Don! Mine's sitting on a shelf like Tramp's We've got to get busy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Relooking at this today, and really like the progress pics as they're all good shots. Especially the #70 disston. Sweet saw, Don.

Funny thing about the #45s that are out there. If they've used at all, they're typically incomplete / something is missing on them. Otherwise, they're in the box, nearly pristine. Doesn't seem to be a vast middle ground of these tools, 'used but not abused, complete' in the wild. I had to scrounge for long rods and only now do I have a user-made beading gauge on mine (if anyone has an extra 'real one,' let me know  )

EDIT: Oh, and I forget that mine didn't come with the center fence. Found it, was needing the thumbscrews for it. Found those, still missing a nicker and screw for the center fence. The #45 is a hobby unto itself…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


How did I miss this?

Great little build for your nice "new" tool.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


i'm looking for recommendations for handle(s). What would you do? One one top, wooden on each end?


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Nice Job, Looks good !!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


What would I do? Probably some kind of simple bail pull on either end, low profile so it can go deep into the shelf. A handle on top means is going into a deep drawer, and I'd have to then do a clasp of some sort. Shelf means side pulls.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


ah, that is a sweet setup and a beautiful and funcional box for the plane- awesome!

I think 2 handles would look nicer on a box like this, but might be a functional overkill since the box is small and might be easier to carry single handedly so I would make the handles depending on your storage setup (if you need to stack something on top of this box - definitely no top handle etc…)


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


I would use a small gouge on the side of the lid (or undneath it) for s simple finger land. That's about as low profile as you can get.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


I'd go with wooden side handles personally.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Thats a wonderful home for that 45, I'm sure it will make others care for it even more in the generations after us.
I have a happy smile on my face now thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Handle Update. 
I decided while the turkey was cooking this morning to add the handles. I almost always make my own handles, and wood seemed to be the general consensus.

One of the first pieces to catch my eye was a piece of red oak the exact size I needed. To much karma there to NOT use it and it would match the skirt perfectly. Grabbing a round over plane (I love this set of molders I found at a flea market this summer) from the cabinet to go with it.




























Give it a quick sand with some 150:










And off to the MF Miter to cut it exactly in half.










Then measure in from each end exactly 1" and mark it. Then clamp the 2 pieces together and drill for the inside of the handles.



















Drill pilot holes and then Counter sink the holes with my trusty MF egg beater always hanging in my cabinet with a countersink bit on it.










Cut it on the band saw.










Round over the inside with a round over bit in the router.










And for those who haven't seen my home made router lift, its invaluable for operations like this.










And for those of you saying "I'd never let my fingers get that close to the bit", well I won't say never, but not today.










Off to the sanders for a little power sanding. I wanted the ends just softened a little, not a full round over.



















And counter sink the back side of the pilot holes. Why didn't I do that when I did the front side you ask. Well, I was day dreaming about turkey at that point. With an egg beater daydreaming is ok. Serious injury is unlikely.










And here are the handles.










Add them to the box and give everything another quick coat of BLO.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why it kept posting before I finished. Its now on the shelf in its rightful place.

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate, and Happy thursday to all who do not.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


nice box don it looks a lot better than the wooden box that the 45 comes in i have 5 of these planes some are complete and some are less than complete they are all for sale except for the new in the box 45 that i paid 200 for with 30 cutters i wish i had the round guides but the last set went for 500 dollars on flea-bay one of my original boxes is missing the slide in lid I think Ill make a replacement the only problem is i cant figure out what kind of wood it is made from your box is by far better looking than the factory box keep up the great work my friend


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Perfect.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45. Finding a home.*
> 
> After posting that I was looking for a Stanley #45 on LJ's, a fellow member mentioned he had one, but it needed all the accessories. It wasn't long after it showed up in the mail.
> 
> ...


Here's the home in my bench for the #45; it's the Big Drawer under the bench…










Chisel roll sits on top, and there's a small tray that slides on the runners that holds markings tools, wax for planes, etc.

I reallly like your choice of handles, and the way you cut them via press, router and saw. Very cool, thanks for showing us that process!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Infill Jack (well almost)*

I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.

The infill is made from ash. The front knob was a broken knob off a transitional. I had originally planned to turn a new knob, but that seemed to fit. The base is from a Stanley knock off #5.

The back infill is epoxied into the base. The front is just held on with the knob screw into the original hole.

The blade adjustment works as original.

I'm not sure what provoked me to do it. I just wanted something a little different.

.































































I tested it to see if I could get some decent shavings. It worked fairly well, but It needs a lateral adjuster for sure. I plan to camber the blade and make it back into a jack.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


i like the design on it the saw handle looks big n stout and ready for some scrubbing.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Interesting does this add any heft to the plane at all?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Charles, I would think a little, but it wasn't noticeable.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


iooy !
is it a reversed transionel 
or transformed infill
or simply the first scout from a planet in another universe 
there most be a law against making new trend like this …. its looking good somehow 
hope it will inspire others to bring body´s back to life

thanks for sharing Don 
Dennis


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Great work, Don! I was just thinking about this because I was checking out the Marples half-infill plane:

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=316843&image=548933969&images=548933969,548934021,548933548,548933597,548933496,548933434,548932957,548933021,548933079,548933134,548933205,548933267,548933319,548933365,548933704,548933762,548933806,548933884,548933932,548933655&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Looks nice, hopefully you can dial it in, to where you want it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Very inventive Don, I like the Ash tote. In fact I like it all.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Good looking plane. The customized version !


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Don sweet modification! Does it feel different as far as vibration?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


Beauty Don !


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Infill Jack (well almost)*
> 
> I've been working on this for 6 or 8 months. I'd do a little, loose interest, and set it back on the shelf. It sat so long I wound up using the frog, blade, cap iron and cap for another plane long since forgotten. The current frog has a broken top, so the lateral adjustment lever is gone. I will need to find 2. One for the nice #4 it came from and a replacement for this one.
> 
> ...


So cool Don.
I love the big handle.
Love that you try it out and get the feel.
Plenty of points for the realization.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*




























Before


















More photo's and info


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great restoring of that fillestre …. but… but does it work …. where are the shavings …. 

thanks for sharing Don .. I have one too I have to give a work over but it looks like new 
compared to what you started with

take care
Dennis


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a nice job on that one.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don you have brought it back from the dead. I saw you post this a while back, and you sir can do wonders. Very Nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding Don! I saw how you repaired it (on the link to your site) but were you ever able to get a view of the inner workings of the depth stop or did you just wing it? Just curious.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another success. Well done, as usual.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did a superb job of bringing this dilapidated plane back to life. From what little experience I have rehabbing a bead molding plane I know that it isn't easy. The tolerance for error is so small. In your case, you overcame a number of issues with the fillester (English spelling just for you Andy) plane. And that speaks highly of your skills as a restorer.

Thanks for sharing the details in your Wordpress post.

Well done Don. I look forward to seeing this tool in future project posts requiring rabbets, oops sorry Andy, rebates.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty Don. You definitely have a gift for restoring old planes, both wood and metal. I wonder if in 100 years time, plane lovers on a forum somewhere will be discussing an old plane that one of the members has posted and start arguing over whether or not it has been Don'd - this being a desirable thing of course.

Brad - So nice to see an American considering us Brits in the language department.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, if nothing else you made me smile this morning. Thanks to everyone for the encouragement.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Wood Bodied Fillister restored.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful tool Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Let's trick out a type 21 #4*



















Ok, I know type 21 isn't really a type, its actually the type after the last type, but then we know most types are a bit vague anyhow.

I am always a little saddened by some statements I hear about the later Stanley planes. Although some of it is justified, most of it can be easily overcome and all can be fixed to make a great user plane. I think overlooking these later planes leaves a whole set of possibilities off the table.

Some of the things I like about the later planes like the one pictured is they have a heavy sole. It's cast heavy and has a heavy look and feel. These planes are also fairly abundant and can be come across fairly cheap. But not all is gleam and glory however, and this is the reason I say some if it is justified. I do like the older style laterial adjuster better, and the frog on the new style has a cheaper look and feel. That said, it will work once tuned.

I'm also not a big fan of the chromed cap, and I often strip the chrome if its in bad shape on any chromed cap plane. This one however was in pretty good shape, so I just polished it up and left it. If you find one with a lot of rust, a good wire wheel will remove it. Depending on your taste, you may want to strip it totally.

Also its worth noting that Stanley (or most manufactures for that mater) never made a plane that was ready right off the assembly line, so tune up is required on every vintage plane you find, and some may take some time. This was actually one of my more enjoyable restores.

The V shaped bars behind the frog kind of intrigues me. I know they are probably there to supplement a lesser quality cast, but it seems to serve the purpose of holding the tote straight as well. These only seem to be on the English made planes and add a little weight as well.

The other sad part is the knob and tote. Its pathetic as is and it just can not be fixed using the existing in my opinion.




























But hey, we're woodworkers. So for mine, I made a set from bloodwood.



















I also decided to checker the tote. Now I haven't had my checkering files out in about 10-15 years, so if you look close, you may find a few slight mishaps, but I was happy with the outcome. Note I also went bold and went straight to borderless.



















I was also going to change out the knob and tote screw and the adjustment knob for the brass style, but after just a few minutes the metal came out just fine.



















The rest is a normal tuning. I flattened the frog which didn't take much at all. I flatten the sole, which also was extremely easy (much to my surprise). The iron was sharpened, the back flattened and polished and then put to work. The chip breaker was tuned and polished as with everything I tune.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, Don.

I agree with you that the later planes get something of an undeserved bad rap sometimes.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you've seen that blue demon of mine..
With time off for a 50th wedding aniversary I'm about to start on it again..


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again what was near useless is now a plane worth working.. great job,, love the tote and knob..
do you sell these? I am needing a tote for a Millers Falls #22… just wondering… again great job on the Stanley,, she sure is purty now… Papa..


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checkiering none the less … show off.

Nicely done Don.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, Don! 
We can always count on you to *Bring 'em back Alive!*
Hey, if you were to ever carve individual finger rests in the forward edge of the tote, would you do it with a rasp, small sanding drum, or what?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


papa, I will make a set for anyone who is wants them. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/ I've made a couple of sets for some LJ members.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*@ woodworker59* - I'll happily give Don a plug. I bought a #4 smoother from him pretty recently and I'm very happy with it!


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, Don Yoda…I love the checkering!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don wonderfully written and Stanley should be proud.
Can you explain the checkering a bit more. If you dont mind.
great post!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original tote shape is a trainwreck. You have done another plane justice.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That swisch sound is so cooool. Nice work


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, I'll do a blog on the checkering next time. I was thinking about it this time, but its been so long since I had my checkering tools out, I really wasn't sure of the outcome.

Brian, thanks for the plug. Every once in a while there's a plane I wish I hadn't sold. You got one of them. I don't know where I'd put them all, but I loved that tote.

Rob, the swisch is like a mothers lullaby.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don I await your post.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great what you do with these "undesirables."


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Scott.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. I've been inspired by you and others to tackle restorations that I would not have otherwise. Now that you are on the Wakler Turner (I think that is right) kick, I look at my RIGID equipement with contempt.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, its never ending fun. I just discovered the bandsaw is missing the tilt adjustment mechanism. Buy one or make one? Like this http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/WalkerTurnerBandsawTableTiltBracketReproduction.ashx

But I think i'll need a new welder. I've been wanting a better welder for some time. Dear, I really need a new welder. Its the last thing I'll buy for a while, really!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Let's trick out a type 21 #4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear, I really need a new welder. Its the last thing I'll buy for a while, really!
What a hoot!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Checkering the Tote*










So after posting this http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/30812 I had some request to show better detail on checkering. It had been a while since I checkered, but I have several firearms I did several years ago. This is just a few.




























So lets look at how we would do this on a plane tote. First we need some files. I have 2 sets, 18 lines per inch and 22 lines per inch. I'm using the 18, again, because its been a while.










The four files are as follows, a 4 line cutter, a 2 line cutter, a rough single and a finish single.

First we'll sand the tote to finish, then lay out the borders. I'll start with a borderless again. It should come out like this.










But we'll start with a cherry tote this time.










then we'll lay out the borders. Note for firearms I have a bunch of templates.










But I'll draw these freehand. Note I'm wrapping this around the back of the handle. Checkering through contours add a bit of time. I did the bloodwood shown above in one sitting. Tonight I didn't make it.



















So both sides are laid out, my magnifier lamp set up we're ready to cut our first line.










I'm going to use the 2 line cutter. I never really liked the 4 line. It works well, but only on flat straight lines.




























The idea is to cut to the border line. We'll be using a combination of the double and single cutters.

Then just keep going, One line at a time, letting the double cutter use the last line as a guide. The trick is to get it deep enough for a good guide line.



















Until one side is complete










then go back over everything one more time. I use the single cutter for this step. That way I can get all the way to the ends and keep everything clean and even. (well, that's the theory anyhow)










Now start the same sequence again, but at about a 40 degree angle for the opposing line.










I managed to get a little further than this tonight, but must have forgot the last picture. So we'll finish later.

So here is what I had finished last night.










Next will just just continue on side 1. After complete I'll re-cut with the rough single cut. Then both sides get re-cut with the finish cutter. You continue with the finish until the checkers at almost to a point.

and some random shots as I cleaned it up.



















And complete. You can see the one little mishap in the middle. I may be able to clean that up to.










So on to side 2.
For side 2 I'd like to present the jointer. Made for the long straight runs.




























And this is as far as a got today. Off to a family affair.










More to come.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, Don. I have cleaned up checkering when refinishing stocks, but never done it from scratch. It will be interesting to watch the whole process. Is there a significance to the 40degree angle, or just because it produces a diamond shape that is pleasing to the eye?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as far as i know its just because it produces the diamond shape. I have always just eye balled it.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don, this is awesome! I would like to try this someday - do you have a source for the cutters? Where would you reccomend I purchase a set from?


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool. I would have never thought to try something like that…


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea Don.Will make for some interesting totes for sure.Do you plan on trying a knob after you have played with a few?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=11325/Products/Hand-Checkering-Tools
http://www.gunline.com/checkering.html

I'm pretty sure mine came from brownells but that was quit a few years ago. Watch ebay as well.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon, i've thought about the knob. Its not enough surface to checker, maybe just some knurling.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Don. That is such and interesting process and detailed. Well done. I will defiantly keep this in mind.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice addition to that tote, Don. Great idea to add checkering, but now rveryone will need a Don Yoda tote…


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, Don…

Smitty - I agree…everyone will want a checkered Don Yoda tote now! Don - you will need to raise your tote prices now…wait, I might want one or two….hold that thought…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is VERY interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like one checkered cherry tote, please. Thank you, Don. 

Great work-I'd like to try this sometime.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So day 2 progress has been added. I didn't have much time in the shop today, so I didn't get much done.

One thing I did was grabbed a crapping old knob to try out. Would it be enough? Do I need to cross hatch it somehow? Any other ideas.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don said "You can see the one little mishap in the middle." Errr, no I can't. 

bhog said "Do you plan on trying a knob after you have played with a few?" On second thoughts, I won't go there. Sorry Brandon, but that did make me a chuckle. LOL.

Great explanation and photos Don. I've never seen or heard of these tools before, so it was great to see how they are used.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an uncle who checkered his own gunstocks and bows. I always wondered how he did it, but never got around to looking into the process. Those files are on a par with my Pfeil carving tools for price…wonder if I can re-purpose them….nahhh.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this is freaking brilliant! Cant believe no one has tried this before. I also cant wait to see how it looks with the first coat of finish goes on.

I always wondered how that was done on gun stocks. And by the way I couldn't see the error in the middle either.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don, I was thinking about a checkering pattern for the knob and the only pattern that makes sense to me would be ungodly difficult to cut because of being all rounded surfaces. Here's a quick and rough sketch to show what I was thinking. You might recognize the knob picture-I stole it off your website  Is this even realistically possible?










OK, anything is possible, but it would take a lot of practice and more than a few ruined knobs.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, Don.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JayT, I thought about that. I'll give it a try when I have some time. It can't be much different than wrapong it around a stock.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don , gotta say this is a genius idea. Dont know why I never thought of that, oh wait, Im not a genius. I used to do lots of checkering on my own guns and still have the tools somewhere, think I ll give it a go. Thanks ! JB


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might even start looking like those DE totes…..


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys didn't see the mistake in the middle!? GAWD, it's awful.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course we saw it Scott, but I've found that if you don't humor Don, he sulks and stops posting and that would reduce my LJ notifications by 50% and I'd have nothing to read. In truth, Mauricio and I have been messaging each other saying how glaringly obvious it is. LOL.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well after taking a little ride this morning, I had some time to finish the tote and get the first coat of finish on it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. The checkering is definitely growing on me. I have to admit it looks good with the varnish on it. You got skills Don.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don, this is amazing! I always thought this was done by some fancy machine…oh my goodness…I cannot imagine the time and steady hands it must take to pull off such nice work! Thanks for sharing…

...and how much for the cherry tote?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


offers accepted


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^what size tote is she? I mean, what size plane? I really don't have one in my collection that's nice enough to deserve that carved tote…yet…but I can't believe no one else here has spoken for it already!

got enough room in your backyard for my F-250 to camp for 2 days while you teach me how to get started with checkering? I'd pay a ton of cash for lessons from you! 

seriously, where's a good place to get a set of those chisels? I want to try this…...


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terry, this tote is a #3, #4 size.

Any good gunshop/gunsmithing store will have them.
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=11325/Products/Hand-Checkering-Tools
http://www.gunline.com/checkering.html

Start on a flat piece. Its not hard, get a magnifier lamp too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Set complete.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links…and the eye candy…sweet set!!! 
But, you just went above my bidding maximum. :-(

And this set belongs on a plane restored by Andy…not me…


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Checkering the Tote*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really interesting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*

I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.

I've also started a sort of fondness for Sargent. I absolutely love their block planes. I'm not a big fan of the typical 40x series and thought the Sargent bench plane series was a bust until I snagged this little sweet heart.

The Shaw patent was put out similar to the Bedrock. It's got a frog design that allows the frog to be adjusted without the blade being removed. If they are all like this one, they are a high quality hand plane.

The casting is heavy, the blade is thicker with a slight taper, the cap iron is heavier, and the knob and tote is nice. I don't think its rosewood, but its something beautiful.

This is the way it came.


























































































































































I'd love to determine its value, but so far I haven't found one for sale, or thats been sold, so it's still a mystery.


----------



## TerinaC (May 12, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


I am beginning to understand why you fellas love planes - have just started using them - mine aren't as pretty - or effective as this - these are lovely!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


HOOKED


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


I'm always amazed by what you can pull off with those old planes.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


Could it be Bubinga? Was anyone using that wood then. It is nice whatevere it is. Usually I prefer the looks of the stanley rosewood to all others. But, this one is right there.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


Nice save Don. Keep the Sargent info coming. It is getting more interesting.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


Oh Yes!

Looks sweet


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


I think the wood is goncalo. Same as this Millers Falls.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


That wood is sweet, great restores as usual. Pretty cool frog adjustment.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


Wow, that came out beautifully Don. Have you formed an opinion on the Shaw versus the Bedrock adjustment? Do you have a clue as to its circa?

Thanks Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


Manufactured from 1910 to 1918.

No real opinion yet. One either one the screws are a pain to get to. The Shaw seems to hold it squarer to the base, but thats with very little use. If I was going to use the shaw, I'd keep a right angle screw driver handy I think, but then, how often do you adjust the frog.

It seems the Sargent are worth more. I can't even find a #15 for sale or history of sale on the internet.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


You said "HOOKED" and I bet your right. Beautiful restoration Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


My Sargent Plane Identification Value Guide arrived today. According to the guide, the knob and tote is East India Mahogany.


----------



## former173rd (Mar 16, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


Nice work! I picked up a No 15© last weekend, and its in SUPER shape. I use all my planes, so after looking this thing up (or trying to!) for information, value, etc, I decided to just leave it as is. Anyone found any more as to its collector interest or value?  If a collector needs it, I don't want to do anything to it. Thanks in advance…..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Sargent Shaw Patent #15*
> 
> I made some awesome scores at the Madison Bouckville antique festival this year. Maybe you've already seen the Stanley #1 I found, or the Sargent 307, or the Ulmia #25? Well today I cleaned up the Sargent #15. I've never had a Sargent #15, or any of the shaw patents before.
> 
> ...


*former173rd*, they seem to be going for $100 - $150. There was just one on ebay for $195 that didn't sell.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*

I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.

The #708 is posted here.

I bought this plane because it came with some others that I made a deal on. It didn't have a iron and it sat for a while. After doing some research I found out these go for a quit a bit of money, so I figured I find a blade and get it working. The #708 is a #3 size smoother.

After looking around a bit and emailing a few people, Bob Kaune over at http://www.antique-used-tools.com emailed and said he had a blade, so I bought it.

The plane needed repainting so I sandblasted it and stripped it. Painted it with Dupli-Color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black spray paint as I suggest in my restoration blog.

The Sargent 708 has a feature I haven't had on any bench plane before. The front piece acts as the cap iron and its adjustable, so you can fine tune it for a very thin shaving, without taking anything apart.

This plane works amazingly well. This piece you see it sitting on is a piece od ash I use for testing. This is the first plane that totally eliminates tear on this stuff, including the Ulmia 25.

Note all the pictures(more on the blog). I just kept stopping what I was doing (restoring a Sargent 415) to take a few shavings. It was wonderful.



























-
-
Next is the *Sargent #415*. The Sargent# 415 is like the Stanley# 5 1/2 size. This one I have before pictures of.

-



















Note the condition of the knob and tote. They obviously needed replacement, and I wanted something other than rosewood. I decided on bloodwood. A lot of Sargent's came with Mahogany, but I didn't have any available. I thought this was a suitable replacement. And Of course I never make one at a time.



















The japanning was shot as well, so it needed to be stripped and repainted. As with the #708 and all my repainting, I used Dupli-Color Engine Enamel DUPDE1635 Ford Semi Gloss Black spray paint



























-

I put a modest camber on the blade, so no full width shavings, but a nice jack style plane for my collection.

-


















And the two together










Thanks for looking and may all your irons stay sharp and your shaving stay crisp.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


Wow Don! As always these look amazing, I really like the Bloodwood


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


Lukie pretty much said exactly what I was thinking… Great as usual Don!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


Just the way they should be

The Bloodwood has class

jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


Those 415 shavings are amazing, nice work there. And the restores are certainly Don Yoda quality!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


Nice job Don. So when are you opening your museum to the public.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


Well done. Very well done. Congratulations.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


Beauties !


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


That 708 is sexy man.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


The bloodwood tote and knob are beautiful.

I agree with Mauricio the #708 is a fine specimen, between it and your #5206 you have really opened my eyes to the aesthetics of the Sargent planes.

Thanks Don.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *2 new Sargent Hand Planes (#708, #415)*
> 
> I post this yesterday on my blog but didn't get a chance to post it here, so I'll add the 2 new Sargent planes together.
> 
> ...


You are the KING!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*

So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.

In the pile of rust ridden planes looking to be restored was type 11 #4. Now I've got a nice type 11 #4C in my collection of type 11s, so the #4 would fit nicely. The tote was broke in half and the bottom half was totally missing. As I inspected it, it seemed the japanning was intact and other than the tote, it was really in decent shape, so I did a quick cleanup to do a further inspection.

Much to my dismay there was a crack in the mouth behind the blade, or so I thought. I stood pondering my bad miss fortune. Not that was was to worried from a financial stand point, after all the plane was a $5 flea market find, but I was excited to add one more plane to my type 11 group. I almost just put it back together and set it off as a parts plane.

But would that little crack really matter? I don't like re-selling planes with obvious defects, even if i pointed them out, but if it doesn't hurt performance, would it matter, and after all, this was going in my collection.

So as a last minute impulse, I decided to carry on with the restore.

I found a tote with a repair. It looked good and it matched the knob, so it became the chosen one. Some wire brushing, penetrating oil and cleaning and it began to come together.


















-
My favorite iron, the V logo. It was another reason I decided to proceed, and I'm glad I did.


























-
-
But then, after it all back together and I'm flattening the sole, I notice the crack starting to disappear. It turned out to be a gouge, not a crack.

-










-
And the money shots

_




































My Sunday was whole again. No cracks, just a nice Type 11 Stanley #4 Smoother.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Gotta love that Don. Type 11s are my favourites.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Heh, Heh, heh, Andy, you spell favorites funny : ) (Or probably you spell it correctly and we spell it funny.)

Looks good Don. I also really like the type 11s. Again a job well done!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


It was fixed because you gave it Love. LoL

Nice save

However the last shot says it all 

jamie


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Lukie - Yeah you guys are always dropping the 'u' out of words like favourite, savour, parlour etc. and replacing the 's' with 'z' in words like organisation. You miss the 'i' out of words like aluminium, yet you leave it in words like condominium. The strange thing is, even though Americans misspell so many English words, the way you spell them makes a lot more sense than the way we spell them. LOL.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Brit, we even leave whole syllables out of words like al-u-minium


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Nice looking plane. I just finished refurbishing a Stanley Number 5 (made in USA), 4 (made in Canada) and 3 (made in Canada) and a Record (made in England) number five. Once restored and tuned they really are a joy to use.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


The little badinage between y'all about the spelling and pronunciation of words in "English" and "American" reminds me of the time a guy from Trinidad jumped on me about our money and our spelling. He was speaking the "veddy propah English" to me, a southern ***********************************, and he just kept on and on, not letting it go, so finally my plate got full and I asked him if he was from Trinidad, why was he so uptight about it. He said that once, Trinidad and Tobago were English colonies and, even after they had won (or had been given) their independence, in his heart he was still "British". That was my cue and I said, "Well, we kicked ya'll's asses over two hundred years ago for the right to talk anyway we choose. I have never claimed to speak "English". I speak "'Mericun".
Veddy good show on the restore, Don. I love the way it looks and works.
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. Glad to see the crack be just a gouge… I still have to give the treatment to my T11 #4…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Looks great Don. You pretty much have this down to a science.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Sweet Don! Congrats on that, what a nice surprise about the crack.

Yeah Andy but when you guys pronounce certain words you drop letters. For example "cancer" is pronounced as if it was spelled "canca'" ending in an "a". Bostonians do that to though, they drop their R's.

Someone named Mark is called Maak. Lol. In Boston any way.

Rejo, lol.

Isn't it nice having our British friends around educating us on these little differences.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *An unexpected Stanley #4 type 11*
> 
> So my wife says to me this sunday morning, "I've got some cleaning to do" which is my queue to get lost. Thinking its a nice sunday afternoon coming and we might want to take a motorcycle ride, I wasn't looking to start any large projects.
> 
> ...


Very Nice, Another great hit !!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *

Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.

A few month ago I bought this plane because it was cheap, and it just looked cool.

More pictures and info here, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/13/taber-plane-companynew-bedford-ma/





































It took some time to stumble onto information that led what I had. It seems this was manufactured by the Taber Plane Co. in New Bedford Ma. in the late 1800's. Information on the company is still being sought and seems a little scarce.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Handsome plane.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Saved another one Don. Looks like the saltwater of New Bedford didnt effect that one too much. That a pretty rich town in terms of sea faring history. I blew a ball joint in new bedford once … interesting people out there ill tell ya.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Nice save!


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Great resto!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Nice work on the lever cap and blade, they came to life very well !
Curious: What kind of steel is in the iron, is at hard or soft from that era ?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Nice, l like the brass knob.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Nice work as always Don. The tote is particularly outstanding.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


Don when you say "Just" I know

it is worth a look. 

That is a sweet plane.

jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Taber Plane Company-New Bedford Ma. *
> 
> Once in a while, it takes some time to stumble onto the information to tie it together. What is it you say? Well sometimes it depend.
> 
> ...


canadianchips, its around 1865. I don't recall the iron being anything but ordinary. It wasn't harder or softer than most. It has been a while since I did the restore, but I posted because I just finally discovered the information.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Stanley #45 resurrected. *

"What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.

-
-





































-
-
And me, trying to get it apart. Is it hot in here?

-
-



























-

Only broke one bolt, and still managed to get the remnants of that out.
-
-










-

But after soaking, wire wheeling, making a new cherry knob and tote, its back together. I haven't tested yet, but I should be able to throw a blade in it and see how she rolls soon.

-





































I need to find a few extra bolts. I've got 2 complete sets of cutters, so I should be ready to rumble. I may also move the rosewood fence to my other #45 and add a cherry fence to this one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


That tote is AMAZING! The whole thing is, for that matter! Don Yoda, you are truly a Force in Place Restoration (if there any straggling doubt out there…) Congrats, and Well Done!


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Master Don Yoda, padawan learner's such as I are humbled by your skill.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Well Don, I am not surprised at all…. I expected nothing less than perfection. Superb job. I do take my hat off to you guys who can take a old tool and make it look and work like new again. Well done Sir…


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Very Nice, Well worth the $7


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Nice, Don. How'd you attach the tote? Glue? Nails? Magic?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Brandon, its epoxied on. Originally they pinned it, putting 2 pins, one drilled from one side but not all the way through and one from the other, and again not all the way through. I though about doing the same, but re-drilling through the metal so I wouldn't have to worry about lining up the hidden holes, but I figured epoxy was easier and would hold better anyhow.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it is the same plane. Jus sayin' :^)


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


If it wasn't Yoda, I wouldn't believe it was the same plane, either.
awesome!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Humble title for some extraordinary work Don. "Just some planes restored…" Please…  I think it was probably easier to manufacture the bugger in the first place than to perform the incredible restoration you just did.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Bravo, there was never a doubt. : )

Well…maybe a little doubt.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


$7 is great, and it really helps that you enjoyed the final result. It looks marvelous.
Now . . . I'm curious as to how many hours the entire restoration took?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


John, I would guess I've got 5 or 6 hours into it.

I also just spent almost $20 on the broke and missing screws. But a few of those are for the first 45.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Don if ever I get into metal planes. I hope to accomplish some of what you have done. This is a rescue. Well done.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Incredible Don, that plane looks amazing. The cherry really looks nice on it to.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Once again i am in awe of your skill. That tote is perfect… Do you have any more pictures of its making and/or mounting?

Top notch Don.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Smitty's first comment sums it up.

You outdid yourself, Don. Fantastic restore.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


In my limited woodworking experience I am in awe of cherry's seemingly magical ability to darken with age. It is fast becoming my favorite wood. Even for totes. One of the minor aspects of LN planes that I do not care for is the cherry totes. However, that is based on the product pictures which are of new unused planes. Now that I've owned a couple for a year the totes have seasoned handsomely.

Your totes here Don will look even better. I'd love to see a picture of this plane a year from now.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Don - Once again you demonstrate why you are a restoration god. Stunning work and I agree about swapping out the rosewood for a cherry fence, that would be sweet.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


UNfreakin' believable !
Have to agree with David Craig on the amount of work, but then 
you tell us just how much actual time.. Don, sir, well and hansomely done.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


The Don does it again! You never cease to amaze me buddy. That 45 was brought back from the pits of hell. I salute you sir.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Don you are a true god of plane restoration .Plane looks amazing


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice work.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #45 resurrected. *
> 
> "What in the world was I thinkin"? My $7 #45 came, but man was it rusty. This will be the first restore I've done that required a massive amount of fire. Even after soaking some of the parts for 2 days in evapo-rust, it still took a hefty flame to convince them to come apart.
> 
> ...


simply amazing


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*

This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog

I bought my first Bailey Tool Co hand plane . I've been researching the Bailey plane with little success finding information outside of the Stanley part of the story.

Its a defiance #17. Made by Bailey Tool Co. which was owned by Selden A Bailey and William Bailey (no relation to Leonard Bailey). Located in Woonsocket, Rhode Island.

It's 21" long, so I'd assume that's like a #7.





































So I don't really plan to use this plane, but as most of you know, almost every plane in my collect "can" be used. Its tuned, sharpened and tested even if I plan to retire it as a collection piece.

What's left of the iron on this old girl is pretty short. The previous user sharpened free hand and you can see the slight camber and the rounded bevel that's much stepper than I normally sharpen. I seen no reason to remove it, so I just dressed it up on the oil stone.

The results where astounding.

Here is the very first swipe on a piece of red oak.










And subsequent swipes proved just as rewarding.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


She look a niiice! I love the cap on that one Don.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Sweet! I agree with Steff the cap is lovely.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Don have you tried PTAMPIA for info on just Bailey? Vol. 1 had a 15+ page section on his history.

EDIT: Nope, that was L. Bailey. PTAMPIA II has a few pages of Bailey Tool Co. I don't know if Vol. 1 has the company history.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


I just ordered PTAMPIA vol II. I'm looking for a copy of vol I.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Always good to see these curiosities that you discover afield. Great to know it has a proper home. Well done Don.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Agreed on the lever cap. One of the better looking ones out there. I really like the appearance of this plane.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


A very lucky and beautiful specimen indeed!
Congrats, and nice work!


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


She is a Sweetheart, No pun intended… count me on the the cool lever cap crew… very cool.. could not have found a better home…will make a fine addition to your collection.. thanks for sharing.. Papa
by the by, is that front knob one of yours or the original one?.. love the look of it.. bet its one of yours.. Papa


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Papa, the front knob is the one that was on it when I got it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Don I love to see the fascination you have for old planes and how you don't just buy them and put them on a shelf. You research them, take them apart, learn how they work, compare and contrast, and sympathetically restore them to working condition with what can only be described as heartfelt passion. Then you take the time to write about it for the benefit of others. Your website is packed with great information and is one of the best resources for hand planes on the web. Here's to you sir:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Great restoration work Don. The lever cap rocks. Was the Bailey originally blue?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy.

Mike, someone had sprayed blue right over the original japanning. Originally it was black as best as I can tell.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


The paint on my new planes is brown. Not everyone would like that, but matter, I'm so old I can hardly see it anyway.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. I do love the logo on those planes. 
Well done


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Bailey Tool Co. #17 Restoration*
> 
> This is a sub-set of pictures posted on my blog
> 
> ...


now that is a sexy plane!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*

Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.

I found this #5 in an antique shop. It wasn't marked and I had a few other items so I asked the owner what he wanted. The conversation went something like this.

Me: What would you want for this fine specimen?
Dealer: oh, $10
Me: its in pretty rough shape, can I make you an offer?
Dealer: Sure, but I want $10 for it.
Me: Well, I'd be willing to go $5.
Dealer: No, I think its worth $10
Me: Well, I'll set it back then, I'm not even sure I can get it apart, say nothing about actually salvaging any of it.
Me: headed back to the shelf.
Dealer: Oh, ok, since your buying this other stuff, I guess I'll let it go for $5.



















Now I really was ready to put it back. Its probably in worse shape than anything I've tried to restore. But its a prelateral. I haven't taken the time to type it yet, but I'm thinking its a type 4.

So when I got home I had enough time to take a look at it. Its going to be a challenge, but it came apart easier than anticipated.

I soaked the cap with penetrating oil spray and pried it gently off. Oddly enough the lever cap screw into the frog turned right off, just a little more than finger tight.

I scratched out the frog screw slots with a variety of sharp points, got the largest screw driver that would fit and gave it a couple good "hard love" taps. With all my weight down on the screw driver, the screws actually popped and loosened and turn out.

A few love taps on the frog with the wood mallet, and here's the results.



















A bit of wire brushing and it looks like I can salvage everything except the washers. The iron will probably not sharpen up (but maybe), but it has the original type 3-5 logo. The chip breaker is a big question, it is pitted the worst, but I may have another with the same logo.

The base will have some pitting. It won't be a clean, shiny, off the show room floor model. It will look like its a 200 year old miss used hand plane, but it will look like a Stanley Type 4 pre-lateral. It will be respectable in its own right.

I think the lever cap will come out clean. No pitting at all.

All brass will shine up like new.

Its all soaking in evapo-rust. My worry is the evapo-rust batch seems to have lost its luster, but I have some citric acid on its way, so it should be here by the time I have time to get back at it.

I also bought a $5 #5, with nothing from the mouth forward, but the tote was perfect. From the same dealer no less. Kismet no?

I think I can save the knob. Its got a few chips, but all around the original bead. I'm hoping I can sand it down and re-bead it.

More to come as it goes, and thanks for coming along.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll give it your best shot! Anxious to see "The Rest of the Syory".


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Wonder when the last time it was successfully used was?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


This will be fun to watch.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Oh come on! We all know you have already infilled that thing and are just stringing us along!

This looks interesting. Definitely watching!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


You got your work cut out there Don, but if anyone can, I guess you're the man.

Good luck.

David


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Pardon my "plane" ignorance, but what does the term "prelaterial" mean?

ddwwb


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Shane's question is intriguing. She's been rode hard, but when was the last wood tasting?

Thanks for the pics, Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


*ddwwb* Prior to type 5, the planes didn't have a lateral adjustment levers.

Edit: and spelling corrected.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. Excited to see the results.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Seems I'm not the only one with a knack for finding the ugliest tool in the store. It'll take a LOT of love to get it going but I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


A true labor of love. Very much looking forward to seeing her progress!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Well that plane fell into the right hands, thats for sure! Cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


It'll be fun to see how it turns out. Staying tuned in.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


I believe this will be as good as it gets.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


She's a beaut.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Weellll Tony???


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


So start to finish, 12 minutes?


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Don Yoda, Have you climbed Mt. Everest? Because, like some of these planes, it is there. Probably would be a cake walk for you.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Dang!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Beyond expectations. Great work Don!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Impressive! Did the iron sharpen up?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


No CFrye, the iron was just to pitted. The back of the mouth was broke out as well. Its strictly a show piece.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


That is a pitted plane, but wow, Don, you made her sing. A suitable retirement pose for that plane, good on you! Well done!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


If it wasn't a pre-lateral it's parts would be parts. Sort of like organ donors, but given its age, looking a little rough is to be expected. Who knows, someday maybe a shiny base is in the future.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Still impressive. Well done Don W.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,
Impressive job.
Can we see the sole, was it really possible to get a nice flat sole out of this.
Impressed I am nomatter what.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Yes, the Pre-lateral may need some extra love.*
> 
> Its been a while since I've written a restoration blog, so I figured I'd document this possible save. I've started finding a few pre-laterals and kind of like them. My "collector" status has risen to a new level so I don't mind working on something that will be for history's sake only.
> 
> ...


Don I think you brought back the dead.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Expect the unexpected.*

I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.

I don't really have a good before picture of this plane, simply because it was never intended to be restored. My goal for this plane was to see if I could salvage enough beech out of the middle of the deteriorated mess to use for repairs on future plane restores.

-










-

It came from an antique store. I got this whole pile for close to nothing.

-










-

So the first thing I did was pop the handle off. It came off fairly easy and what was left came out in one piece. My next move was to run it through the planer. Starting very thin, I wanted to save as much of the beech as I could.

After the very first pass, my intentions started to change. I wish I'd taken a few more pictures along the way, but you can see the results.










I cut about a half inch off the front. I'll save it because the name is on it. I wish it could have been saved in place, but I was very surprised I didn't have to take a lot more off.

Its hard to make out, but I believe its Randall and Cook, Albany NY. There is not much online about them other then a few other vintage planes for sale. Everything I found was wood bodies, so I'm assuming they were early.
































































The cutter took a little work, but its a Maulson Bros. iron and is pretty hard. It was wedged in so hard I had to drive it out with a punch, which made sharpening even that much harder.

The plane could be put back into service, but I doubt I will ever use it. I think it deserves a rest and it will look nice with the rest of the wooden rescues I have collected.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


First of all that's a nice little "next to nothing" haul for sure. You, as always, did a damn fine job on that rescue, it certainly makes a great little piece to sit and look pretty, used or not. You haven't earned the Yoda for no reason!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Excellent save, Don! The finished plane looks in better shape than the bench top…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Super job Don. I really like the work you did on the handle especially. You are a plane genius.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Making sumpin' out of nuttin'


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Beautiful transformation.

Thanks Don.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Don, as always, really nice work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Sure beat just having a hunk of beech.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


And another SAVE!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


wow great work Don, turned out to be a beautiful plane!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Expect the unexpected.*
> 
> I've gone through a few plane restores in the past. As time has passed I've learned a respect for the history and patina of *some* old and rare planes, but bringing planes back from the brink is still a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Nice work Don and a worthwhile save. You did a great job on the broken tote.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*G Davies Infill Plane*

See the complete story here


Some time ago I got and infill from an LJ friend Jamie asking me if I wanted an infill plane that needed some love. Of course I couldn't resist and a short time later I received the package in the mail.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *G Davies Infill Plane*
> 
> See the complete story here
> 
> ...


Great story on your other blog. Amazing job of welding he did. Love to see these one step from the grave tools find their way into your care. Wonderful stuff, thanks Don.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *G Davies Infill Plane*
> 
> See the complete story here
> 
> ...


Great save, Don. She's a looker.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *G Davies Infill Plane*
> 
> See the complete story here
> 
> ...


Don she is looking great and she has earned another chance
I felt a bit bad with it's poor condition. I reckoned that if it were
possible you could do it.
Thanks Don for the update, I hope you get the odd chance to use
her.

Jamie
Good Blog


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *G Davies Infill Plane*
> 
> See the complete story here
> 
> ...


Thanks Jamie. The plane works very well. With its 50 degree bedding, I think its going to be my go-to smoother for difficult wood. It sliced through the ash without tear out, even through the knots.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A "B" Plane restoration*

A Birmingham Plane restoration.

Here are some more pictures and some history

Before










And After


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A "B" Plane restoration*
> 
> A Birmingham Plane restoration.
> 
> ...


well i think this gives me a clear idea of what mine should have looked like, i am thinking of cleaning it up as much as i can, i have it all apart …i think it would be a shame to leave mine in a rusted mess…i mean it was her grandfathers…, this one you did sure is pretty…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A "B" Plane restoration*
> 
> A Birmingham Plane restoration.
> 
> ...


Wauuu Don, that's a serious restore.
Beautiful plane.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A "B" Plane restoration*
> 
> A Birmingham Plane restoration.
> 
> ...


Don what an awesome transformation

Jamie


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A "B" Plane restoration*
> 
> A Birmingham Plane restoration.
> 
> ...


Amazing. 
The font of knowledge continues to pour forth.

Thank you.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A "B" Plane restoration*
> 
> A Birmingham Plane restoration.
> 
> ...


A glance at the before picture and I heard myself say "Why would you bother?" Then the after pics loaded…"Oh, that's why!" Impressive.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*

I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.

Here is the whole article


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*
> 
> I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.
> 
> Here is the whole article


I just love the use of open flame in too restoration ….

Good save Don!

Greg


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*
> 
> I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.
> 
> Here is the whole article


Just awesome.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*
> 
> I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.
> 
> Here is the whole article


Very well done Don Yoda !


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*
> 
> I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.
> 
> Here is the whole article


Nicely done!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*
> 
> I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.
> 
> Here is the whole article


Awesome save, Don!
Hey, a type2 iron should be easy to turn up…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*
> 
> I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.
> 
> Here is the whole article





> Awesome save, Don!
> Hey, a type2 iron should be easy to turn up…
> 
> 
> - terryR


I'm hoping!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Saving a Stanley Type 2. Risk equals reward.*
> 
> I took a little risk buying this Stanley type 2 # 6. It had some condition issues. The issues included some pitting, one frog screw was broke completely off, and one had half the head broke so using a screw driver wasn't a possibility. It was also missing the cutter and chip breaker. I will need to look for the correct cutter.
> 
> Here is the whole article


Nice restore


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Rapier Block*

I'm a bit behind on posting, but here is a Rapier block I tuned up. Thanks Poopiekat. It's a much better built plane than I expected.

The blog is here with more photo's.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rapier Block*
> 
> I'm a bit behind on posting, but here is a Rapier block I tuned up. Thanks Poopiekat. It's a much better built plane than I expected.
> 
> The blog is here with more photo's.


Will have to remember the name if you say the casting is thicker…
that's gotta be the best example of full-width shaving ever produced!
Nice job!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rapier Block*
> 
> I'm a bit behind on posting, but here is a Rapier block I tuned up. Thanks Poopiekat. It's a much better built plane than I expected.
> 
> The blog is here with more photo's.


Impressive!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rapier Block*
> 
> I'm a bit behind on posting, but here is a Rapier block I tuned up. Thanks Poopiekat. It's a much better built plane than I expected.
> 
> The blog is here with more photo's.


Always informative. Thanks Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Keen Kutter #9 1/2*

I found this Keen Kutter #9 1/2 Block Plane in an Antique shop in Pennsylvania. Unfortunately I forgot to take any before pictures. It looks fairly early, and I've never seen one quit like it. It was in pretty rough shape, so I completely restored it.

My blog here
 
And all my block plane info


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Keen Kutter #9 1/2*
> 
> I found this Keen Kutter #9 1/2 Block Plane in an Antique shop in Pennsylvania. Unfortunately I forgot to take any before pictures. It looks fairly early, and I've never seen one quit like it. It was in pretty rough shape, so I completely restored it.
> 
> ...


It looks good Don.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Keen Kutter #9 1/2*
> 
> I found this Keen Kutter #9 1/2 Block Plane in an Antique shop in Pennsylvania. Unfortunately I forgot to take any before pictures. It looks fairly early, and I've never seen one quit like it. It was in pretty rough shape, so I completely restored it.
> 
> ...


Interesting mouth adjusting lever too.

Thanks Don.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Keen Kutter #9 1/2*
> 
> I found this Keen Kutter #9 1/2 Block Plane in an Antique shop in Pennsylvania. Unfortunately I forgot to take any before pictures. It looks fairly early, and I've never seen one quit like it. It was in pretty rough shape, so I completely restored it.
> 
> ...


An intriguing little plane…sorta eccentric the way the 1/2 is stamped.
Nice work, Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *

More picture and info here.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


Very nice, Don!
What's up with that checkered tote?


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


Nice job Don. I love tools that are unique or different, and this one certainly qualifies.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


Terry, the tote is of the plastic variety. I don't know how to fix it. Someday maybe I'll stumble across one.

Thanks Bob, I like the odd balls to.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


Yeah, I thought it had that plastic look…
I'm sure you could make a nice one from wood.
Only take a day or so for the checkering.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


That is one righteous restoration, Don! Is it going on a go-to shelf, or on display for posterity? I need one of these!!

[Edit:] Just for the sake of discussion, Don, one of those colored translucent Permaloid totes came up on eBay, 9 hours left: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Red-Plane-Plastic-Tote-Handle-Turner-very-good-condition/131378708846?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20141121090453%26meid%3Da2a25bf00cf7418ba9a5b1733b60072b%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20141121090453%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D261701263148


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


i'll keep it original for now.

Edit: it's a pure collector for me.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


OBVIOUSLY it's a collector item for Don. Notice the top pic? He even took it into the bathroom with him!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


No, of course I'd never suggest a Turner tote for this Chaplin, despite the composite material of the original tote, but the mention of plastic and rubber totes recalled an earlier conversation on here about rare Permaloid totes.

One of these rarities turned up on eBay. I thought Don should know about it, as he was very interested in these translucent totes at one time.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.





> One of these rarities turned up on eBay. I thought Don should know about it, as he was very interested in these translucent totes at one time.
> 
> - poopiekat


Thanks Poopiekat. I'm looking for one attached to a Millers Falls.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


That's a nice bit of history you've restored there Don. Good job sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Chaplin's Improved Hand Plane *
> 
> More picture and info here.


Always amazing how well you are able to bring these back from the brink.


----------

